# Midseason 2011 oder ZR Team 7.0 / Straßentauglichkeit



## powerschwabe (17. Februar 2011)

Welches von den beiden Bikes würdet ihr derzeit kaufen? Kosten beide 799.

Und wie rüste ich es am besten auf daß ich mit ihm auch mal in die Arbeit kann?
- Lampe vorne / hinten 
- Schutzbleche

und was noch?


----------



## powerschwabe (19. Februar 2011)

Es gibt ja folgende Unterschiede, weches ist denn für den gleichen Preis besser?

Kurbel
Mid: Shimano SLX 10-speed 42-32-24, 175mm
Team: Shimano XT FC-M770 44x32x22, 175mm

Schalthebel:
Mid: Shimano SLX 10-speed Rapidfire
Team: Shimano SLX SL-M660 Rapidfire

Schaltwerk:
Mid: Shimano XT 10-speed Shadow
Team:  		Shimano XT RD-M772 Shadow

Umwerfer:
Mid: Shimano XT 10-speed
Team: Shimano XT FD-M770

Kassette:
Mid: Shimano HG81 10-speed 11-34
Team: Shimano HG50 9-Fach 11-32

Kette:
Mid: Shimano HG74 10-speed
		Team :Shimano HG53


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (19. Februar 2011)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Es gibt ja folgende Unterschiede, weches ist denn für den gleichen Preis besser?
> 
> Kurbel
> Mid: Shimano SLX 10-speed 42-32-24, 175mm
> ...



 lass mich mal überlegen...


----------



## donprogrammo (19. Februar 2011)

Da jetzt auch klar ist welches der vielen Midseason 2011 du meinst....
nim das Midseason


----------

